# Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?



## Kaka (31. März 2016)

Irgendwie macht mich diese Rolle neugierig. Überall wird sie in den höchsten Tönen gelobt und das bei dem Preis. Ich bin kein Minirollenfan, aber bei dem Preis würde es sich fast lohnen mal so ein 1003er/1500er Röllchen zu testen. 

Ich fische sonst Biomaster, Stradic ci4+ und Rarenium, also Rollen die dreimal so teuer sind. Meint ihr ich bin bei der Ninja deswegen geschockt oder sagen Besitzer der Ninja, dass sie da vielleicht sogar mithalten kann?! Klar, sie wird minderwertiger sein als die mittelpreisigen Shimanos, aber vielleicht kann ja mal jemand berichten, der sie testet und vielleicht gleichzeitig höherpreisige Rollen fischt.

Danke im Voraus für ein Feedback! #6


----------



## lollo (31. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Das würde mich auch interessieren den ich schwanke zwischen der Ninja und der  legalis .
Welche ist für eine Konger  Stallion Hybrid Light 210cm 2-14 g sinnvoller


----------



## Hänger06 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



lollo schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren den ich schwanke zwischen der Ninja und der  legalis .
> Welche ist für eine Konger  Stallion Hybrid Light 210cm 2-14 g sinnvoller



Moinsen aus HH,


ich hoffe das ich dir das morgen sagen kann. Rute heute gekommen.#

http://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-steckrute-uls-ultra-light-spin

 morgen zum Dealer zum anpassen mit deinen 2 und der Quantum Fire 1500-2000er......

Gruß.

Bin Mal Mädchen..die Legalis passt besser von der Optik:l


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Fische seit nem guten Jahr ne Legalis und sie macht ihren Job problemlos.
Allerdings eher am schweren Hechtgeschirr als 4000er Modell, von daher kann ich in Bezug auf UL (oder zumindest tendenziell) eher wenig sagen.
Ich halte die Legalis aufgrund des Hardbody Z auch für die stabilere von beiden, ob man das bei UL wirklich braucht ist ne andre Kiste.
Genauso wie die Ninja könnte man auch ne Revros ins Rennen schicken, ich denke nicht das man mit einer von den dreien irgendwas wirklich falsch machen kann, außer man ist wirklich auf Leichtgewichte aus.
Denn das sind alle drei nicht, aber für den Preis kann man das auch nicht erwarten.


----------



## oskar87 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



Kaka schrieb:


> Irgendwie macht mich diese Rolle neugierig. Überall wird sie in den höchsten Tönen gelobt und das bei dem Preis. Ich bin kein Minirollenfan, aber bei dem Preis würde es sich fast lohnen mal so ein 1003er/1500er Röllchen zu testen.
> 
> Ich fische sonst Biomaster, Stradic ci4+ und Rarenium, also Rollen die dreimal so teuer sind. Meint ihr ich bin bei der Ninja deswegen geschockt oder sagen Besitzer der Ninja, dass sie da vielleicht sogar mithalten kann?! Klar, sie wird minderwertiger sein als die mittelpreisigen Shimanos, aber vielleicht kann ja mal jemand berichten, der sie testet und vielleicht gleichzeitig höherpreisige Rollen fischt.
> 
> Danke im Voraus für ein Feedback! #6


 

Servus,

also ich hab die Ninja in 2500, 3000 und 3012 und bin bis jez sehr zufrieden auch wenn man klar sagen, muss das man in der Zeit noch kein Fazit ziehen kann.....

Hatte am Mittwoch glaub die Stradic Ci4 im direkten Vergleich (kannst das ja korrigieren RayZero) und muss sagen das die Ninja echt nen sehr guten Job macht zu dem Preis.

50€ plus Aluersatzspule is schon ne Ansage (Design ist Geschmackssache, mit gefällt sie).....

Von mir gibts ne klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Wehm es was hilft: wir bekommen die Rollen nicht so schnell geliefert wie wir sie verkaufen.
Rückläufer & Reklamtionen in unserer Filiale bisher keine.

Wer es etwas "besser" mag, nimmt halt die Legalis. Auch eine Top Rolle für das Geld.


----------



## DerZar1 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Ich nutze die Ninja jetzt seit 1 Woche in der 1500er Größe an einer relativ leichten Sportex-Rute mit 9-16 Gramm WG.
Bisher keinerlei Probleme,für den Preis auf jeden Fall ne gute Rolle.Aber natürlich auch vom Lauf her nicht vergleichbar mit der Biomaster,die ich auf meiner Zanderrute habe.
Fazit: für die Kohle eine (bisher) gute Rolle,jetzt aber auch nicht das Mega-Lauf-Wunder,so dass man sich ärgert mal wesentlich mehr für eine andere Rolle bezahlt zu haben.
You get,what you payed for...


----------



## RayZero (1. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Habe bei Oskar87 die Ninja jetzt ein paar mal gekurbelt. Ich besitze ja ebenfalls die neue Revros EA, welche Preislich leicht drüber ist. Hier mein bisheriges Fazit:

Die Ninja kurbelt sich locker auf Shimano Exage/Aernos Niveau. Sie macht optisch und haptisch total viel her, wirkt sehr wertig und man bekommt eine vollwertige Ersatzspule (Alu) mit dazu. Wickelbild sieht selbst bei dünnem Geflecht (Daiwa J Braid) ordentlich aus. Gibt wirklich nichts zu bemängeln und wenn die Rolle nach zwei Jahren durch ist, ordert man sich einfach die nächste.

Ich finde die Ninja schicker als die Revros EA, Bonuspunkt ist wie angesprochen die Ersatzspule, welche die Revros nicht mitbringt.

Man darf kein Wunder erwarten, wenn man Rarenium, Stradic und co. fischt, aber die Rolle hält mit und kostet 1/3.


----------



## lollo (1. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Also ich frag mich warum alle die ninja so bewundern also ich finde die revros ea besser ,den der preis ist bis auf 5€ gleich und die qualität besser


----------



## Darket (1. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Ich denke aktiv drüber nach. In ner 4000er für meine Forcemaster und in 2000 für die A-Tec Crazee Bass. Ein Kumpel hat die sich bei ner Messe in 2000 für seine ML-Rute geholt und ich war auch sehr angetan. Der Umstand, dass so viele die deutlich mehr Ahnung haben als ich, sich da auch so positiv äußern zeigt, dass ich diese Überlegung forcieren sollte.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



RayZero schrieb:


> Man darf kein Wunder erwarten, wenn man Rarenium, Stradic und co. fischt, aber die Rolle hält mit und kostet 1/3.



Eben, aber nicht wenige die die bekannten Shimanos fischen haben evtl nun zum ersten Mal ne günstige Daiwa in Händen und sind vielleicht überrascht das Daiwa nicht nur gute höherpreisige Rollen bauen kann.
Nen neues Wunder isses deshalb noch lange nicht, auch Daiwa erfindet das Rad nicht neu.
Im Prinzip gabs das Gleiche auch schon mit der Freams.

Gute Qualität gibt es halt nicht nur jenseits der 150,-€ sondern durchaus auch weit darunter. Auch bei anderen Herstellern, da ist Daiwa kein Alleingänger.
Und genau das bekommen einige nun so langsam in ihren Schädel, die bisher nur diversen Prestige-Produkten nachjagden und halten dies für ein Wunder.:q


----------



## Burney (2. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Hab die 4000er ala Feederrolle bis 40 Gramm Körbe + Futter.

Wickelbild ist mit Geflecht in Ordnung. Läuft 1a. Glaub meine nächste Matchrolle ist so gut wie gekauft...


----------



## gambinho (2. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Würde die Rolle gern an meiner 5-15g Spinrute nutzen und da ich mir bald eine Ul Rute gönnen will, wäre es praktisch wenn ich sie dafür auch nutzen könnte. 
Welche Größe würdet ihr dafür nehmen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

1500 oder 2000er

Body müsste eh gleich sein.


----------



## gambinho (2. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Geht es bei den Minirollen nur um die Gewichtsersparnis und damit verbessertes Handling der Combo? Oder übersehe ich was?!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

So Mini sind die nun auch nicht.

Gewichtsersparnis kannste in der Preislage knicken, da das eh keine ausgesprochenen Leichtgewichte sind.

Wobei das reine Rollengewicht übers letztendliche Handling der Kombo so genau mal 0 sagt.

Ausgewogen sollte es sein.

Hängt aber auch von Rute und bevorzugter Griffhaltung ab.

Und von pers.Vorlieben.Gibt z.B.Leute, die mit einer 2500er Shimano mit 260g an ihrer 0.5-5 g UL rundum zufrieden sind.


----------



## RayZero (3. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Bei den kleinen Größen wie 1000, 1003, 1500 und 2000 unterscheidet sich die Spule. Also deren breite und deren tiefe. Somit passt mehr oder weniger Schnur drauf. Der Body bleibt gleich. Ab 2500 wird dann sowohl Body als auch Spule größer. So verhält sich das bei Daiwa. Was ganz cool ist: die 1000er Daiwa's sind nicht ganz so fummelig wie die 1000er Shimanos. Wobei ich mittlerweile die 1000er Größe im UL Bereich absolut super finde. Wenn ich von UL Spreche dann meine ich wirklich mit der 5g Rute und Finesse Methoden den Barschen nachzujagen. Wer gezielt auf Hecht geht sollte eine vernünftige Kombi dafür hernehmen. Es geht hier nicht darum, dass man mit ner UL keinen Hecht landen kann, sondern ein bisschen um das weidgerechte angeln.


----------



## gambinho (3. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Hab mir mal die Legalis2000Ha geordert. Werde berichten


----------



## jaunty_irl (3. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Gute wahl. Du wirst viel freude an diesem tollen röllchen haben.
Fische ich seit knapp nem jahr und sie läuft noch wie am ersten tag.


----------



## gambinho (5. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



gambinho schrieb:


> Hab mir mal die Legalis2000Ha geordert. Werde berichten


Ist da und gefällt mir wirklich ausgesprochen gut. hab leider vergessen passende Schnur zu ordern, also dauert es noch etwas bis ich am Wasser testen kann


----------



## Kaka (9. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Hatte die Ninja heute mal in der Hand. Für 50 Euro ist das wirklich ganz groß. Hab mich auch mit dem Händler unterhalten. Er hatte gestern Besuch von einem Spro Vertreter. Die sagen dass sie da chancenlos sind. Die Rolle sei für den Preis wirklich wahnsinnig gut.


----------



## oskar87 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Hatte gestern wieder die revros im direkten Vergleich und man kann fast sagen das die ninja bissle hochwertiger aussieht, die revros sieht nicht billig aus aber man erkennt das "Plastik" deutlicher.....


----------



## Wollebre (9. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

beim Angebot eines Händler steht in der Beschreibung

 ..."der Air Rotor sorgt für diesen "seidenweichen" Lauf auch unter Last"


 War bisher immer der Meinung das für einen seidenweichen Lauf die Präzion des Getriebes entscheidend ist.... Aber kein Plasterotor oder außen Blink Blink.

 Schreib mal wie die kurbelt wenn die einige Stunden auf dem Buckel hat. Meine aktives Angeln und nicht stundenlang im Rutenständer steckt.


----------



## RayZero (9. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Also nochmal kurz meine Meinung zur Daiwa Ninja im Vergleich zur etwas teureren Revros EA:















Die Revros EA ist ok für ihr Geld. Sie kurbelt sich recht ruhig und angenehm und hat selbst bei dünnem Geflecht (hier J-Braid 0,06mm) ein sauberes Wickelbild.

Aber:

Die Ninja läuft genauso rund, sieht wertiger aus und kommt mit einer Alu-Ersatzspule. Das zu einem Kurs von 50€. Einziger Unterschied zur Revros: die Revros hat den Powerroler, also den recht dicken Bügel mit zylinderförmigen Schnurlaufröllchen (wie die höherwertigeren Daiwas). Nichtsdestotrotz ist für mich die Ninja die bessere Rolle.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Ist eigentlich der Air Rotor bei ALLEN Daiwas (egal welcher Preisklasse) aus Plastik?

Gibt ja Daiwas mit Metallgehäuse, aber über das konkrete Rotormaterial schweigen die sich (fast stets, s. u.) schön aus.

Nur bei den ganz teuren gibt's die Zaion-Air-Rotor-Angabe, aber sonst ist da nix von zu lesen.

Auch im aktuellen Daiwa-Printkatalog steht da - bis auf o. g. Ausnahme - nur das "Kraftverteilungs"-Blahhhh.

Und: Haben ALLE Daiwas ein WS-Getriebe? Oder gibt's da auch reine Excenter-Modelle? Das lässt sich bei den Einzelmodellen ebenfalls nicht wirklich konkret herauslesen.

Da wird zwar großartig übers (für mich persönlich vollkommen irrelevante bzw. uninteressante) Mag Seal (wo verbaut) rumgegackert, aber ansonsten sind die "Infos" für mich mehr als dünn

--> was ich wirklich wissen will, erfahre ich da allergrößtenteils NICHT. 

Auch im Netz gibt's dazu kaum was - wenn man z. B. nach Rotormaterial bei Daiwa sucht, findet man - bis auf genannte Zaion-AR-Geschichte - nur sehr spärliche und für mich nicht ausreichende Infos.


----------



## wienermelange (9. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Und: Haben ALLE Daiwas ein WS-Getriebe? Oder gibt's da auch reine Excenter-Modelle? Das lässt sich bei den Einzelmodellen ebenfalls nicht wirklich konkret herauslesen.


Daiwa hat bei *Spinnrollen* Excenter im Einsatz kein WS.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



wienermelange schrieb:


> Daiwa hat bei *Spinnrollen* Excenter im Einsatz kein WS.



 Ausnahme war die alte Presso Silver Creek [emoji6]


----------



## wienermelange (10. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ausnahme war die alte Presso Silver Creek [emoji6]


Naja gut richtig, die alte(erste) Presso Silver Creek 2004 (für den russischen Markt) noch. Genau, danach sind alle Presso's, mal abgesehen für welchen Markt, z.b. Presso Iprimi, Daiwa 2014/2015 Presso usw. einzig Excenter kein WS:m

Grüße


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> --> was ich wirklich wissen will, erfahre ich da allergrößtenteils NICHT.




Da reiche ich Dir die Hand:m.
Reichlich Bling-Bling, Marketing-Geblubber und das war`s.
Machen leider so ziemlich alle so.
Offensichtlich ist das "coole Design" einer Rolle für die meisten Angler am wichtigsten.
Immerhin hat Daiwa es vor Jahren einmal gewagt, im Katalog auf die Sinnlosigkeit einer Vielzahl von Kugellagern hinzuweisen.
Gebracht hat es leider nicht viel.
Denn solang der Kunde denkt: Je mehr Kugellager, desto besser#q, muss sogar eine Firma wie Daiwa weit über zehn Kugellager in manche Rollen einbauen.


----------



## wienermelange (10. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Immerhin hat Daiwa es vor Jahren einmal gewagt, im Katalog auf die Sinnlosigkeit einer Vielzahl von Kugellagern hinzuweisen.
> Gebracht hat es leider nicht viel.
> Denn solang der Kunde denkt: Je mehr Kugellager, desto besser#q, muss sogar eine Firma wie Daiwa weit über zehn Kugellager in manche Rollen einbauen.


Diese alte Aussage von Daiwa u. das was Du meinst stimmen nur bei denen, welche Ihre KL selbst nicht austauschen möchten/können und wo kein KL ist kann keins kaputt gehen - nicht war.
Eine gewisse Anzahl an KL ist für einen leichten weichen Lauf einfach wichtig, was nicht heißt, dass eine mit weniger KL schneller kaputt geht.
Für mich sind mitlerweile bei einer Excenter minimum 9+1 und bei einer z.B. Shimano-WS ALT 8+1 sowie bei einer Shimano-WS NEU 9+1 Pflicht. Ob man, wenn es möglich ist,  sich diese selbst nachrüstest oder eine entsprechende Rolle kauft sei erstmal dahingestellt.
Ich finde, dass z.B. im Knob zwei KL sein sollten, was für jemanden anderen eher egal ist.


Grüße


----------



## geomujo (10. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Sehe ich genauso.
Da steckt noch ganz antquieretes Denken dahinter. Aus Zeiten in denen es noch keine computergestütze Maschinenfräsung gab und die Qualität der Rolle vom Können des Bearbeiters an der Fräsmaschine abhing. "Fertigungstoleranzen" sind seit einem Jahrzehnt kein Thema mehr. Wenn, dann sind es Designfehler wie bei der Penn Clash die die Rolle unbrauchbar machen.

Eine gute Rolle sollte heutzutage mind 9 Lager haben um eine angenehme Leichtgängigkeit zu erreichen. Allerdings ist auch nicht ganz unwichtig WO die Lager sitzen. Grade bei hoch übersetzenden Modellen bewirkt eine bessere Lagerausstattung auch weniger Trägheit. 

2 Lager auf der Spulenachse und im Line Roller halte ich für nicht unbedingt notwendig. Auch 2 Lager im Knob sind Luxus. 

Eine gute Lagerausstattung ist für mich:
- 5-6 Lagersystem im Getriebe
- 1 Lager im Line-Roller
- 1 Lager im Knob
- 1 Lager auf der Spulenachse

Damit kann ich dann ganz gut leben. Drunter wird nix mehr gekauft - bzw. wenn dann nachgerüstet.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Eine gute Rolle sollte heutzutage mind 9 Lager haben um eine angenehme Leichtgängigkeit zu erreichen.
> 
> 
> Eine gute Lagerausstattung ist für mich:
> ...



Ah ja. Dann versuch mir mal zu erklären wo du 5-6 Lager im Getriebe unterbringen willst, ohne das davon 2-3 völlig sinnfrei sind.
Und damit meine ich ganz explizit Excenter-Getriebe.
Für nen sauberen Lauf sind 3 Lager vollkommen ausreichend, 1 auf der Achse und die anderen beiden jeweils links und rechts ab Kurbeleinschub der Gehäuseschale.

Nicht von ganz ungefähr befinden sich immer noch diverse Schätzchen wie zb ne Shakespeare Ambidex im Fischalltag und die tuns nun schon gute 35 Jahre und mehr...mit lediglich 2 Kugellager.
Das müssen die heutigen Plastikbomber erstmal nachmachen|rolleyes


----------



## geomujo (10. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

- 2 Lager auf der Kurbelachse sind Pflicht, da Links/Rechts-Hand-Modell
- 1 Lager auf dem Übersetzungsrad ist Pflicht
- 1 Lager auf der Hauptachse ist Pflicht, besser wären 2
- 1 Lager in der Rotor-Nut wäre wünschenswert für einen agileren Rotor (zwar nicht direkt das Getriebe, aber für den Lauf der Rolle entscheidend)

Das sind 4 Lager die zwingend nötig sind. Gerne aber noch 2 mehr. Der Rest ist Periphärie und nur bedingt nötig. Alle Daiwa Rollen die ich kenne haben mindestens ein 4-Lager-Getriebe-System, die Revo MGX 5, und die Luvias aufwärts 6.

Gerade das macht ja die günstigen Daiwa's so attraktiv. Wie ist das bei Shimano? wäre schön wenn wir das als Community auch mal aufgeklärt bekommen würden.

Ich glaub wir brauchen mal einen Kugellager-Work-Around mit Übersicht aller gängigen Modelle


----------



## wienermelange (10. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ah ja. Dann versuch mir mal zu erklären wo du 5-6 Lager im Getriebe unterbringen willst, ohne das davon 2-3 völlig sinnfrei sind.
> Und damit meine ich ganz explizit Excenter-Getriebe.
> Für nen sauberen Lauf sind 3 Lager vollkommen ausreichend, 1 auf der Achse und die anderen beiden jeweils links und rechts ab Kurbeleinschub der Gehäuseschale


Na zwei fürs Pinion Gear, falls du das mit der Achse nicht genauso meinst. Und eins fürs Oscillating Gear.

Aber beachte, keiner hat gesagt, das Rollen mit weniger KL nicht Lange halten würden.|wavey:

Grüße


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Gerade das macht ja die günstigen Daiwa's so attraktiv. Wie ist das bei Shimano? wäre schön wenn wir das als Community auch mal aufgeklärt bekommen würden.
> 
> Ich glaub wir brauchen mal einen Kugellager-Work-Around mit Übersicht aller gängigen Modelle



Einen "How to pimp my Reel" Fred?[emoji3] 

Wobei die bloße Lageranzahl eh erstmal recht wenig über den Leichtlauf  aussagt.Da kommen nämlich auch noch Faktoren wie Fertigungspräzision und Materialfinish zum tragen.

Auch nutzen viele und wohlmöglich hochwertige Lager nix,wenn die Lagersitze nicht 1a passen oder rel.schnell ausnudeln.

Das Gesamtpaket machts.


----------



## geomujo (11. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Und dewegen ja bei neuen Rollen immer gleich die Zeichnung mitposten. Ich reiche das für die Luvias auch noch nach. Mit der Partnummer wird dann schnell klar, wo unterschiedliche Lager auftreten.

Wie gesagt wier leben im Zeitalter der Computergesteuerten Materialbearbeitung. Da is nix mit Toleranzen. Wenn dann ist das Material shite oder es sind Fehler im Design. Die Getriebetreile einer Luvias und Ballistic sind nahezu z.B. identisch.


----------



## fischforsch (11. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wier leben im Zeitalter der Computergesteuerten Materialbearbeitung. Da is nix mit Toleranzen.


Hier wird mal wieder Blödsinn verbreitet.
Jeder Fertigungsprozess bringt Fertigungstoleranzen mit sich! Die eine Maschine, Werkzeug etc. mehr, die andere weniger.

Geomujo nimms nicht persönlich aber Du solltest Dir hin und wieder ruhig mal den Pinguin zu Gemüte führen.

|wavey:


----------



## DwarF (11. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Das steckt ein denkfehler drin. Voll automatisierte fertigungszellen wurden im zuge der rationalisierung entwickelt, um arbeitslöhne einzusparen weniger wegen der realisierbaren toleranzen. Sonst könnten die firmen auch ihre qualitätssicherung dicht machen.

Gruss,
DwarF


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



wienermelange schrieb:


> Na zwei fürs Pinion Gear, falls du das mit der Achse nicht genauso meinst. Und eins fürs Oscillating Gear.
> 
> Aber beachte, keiner hat gesagt, das Rollen mit weniger KL nicht Lange halten würden.|wavey:
> 
> Grüße



Ganz richtig, genau diese 3 Lager meinte ich. Mehr brauch ne gute Rolle nicht im Inneren um sauber zu laufen.

Ob ne Rolle lange oder kurz hält, liegt größtenteils am Zweibeiner der sie benutzt, wie/wo er sie einsetzt, pflegt etc.


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Die Rolle (in meinem Fall die 2000er für eine Palms Molla MLF) gefällt mir für den Preis von ca. € 50,- ganz gut.
Auch im Hinblick auf die E-Spule.

Einzig negativ ist mir die Kurbel aufgefallen. Die hat doch etwas Spiel im Gelenk.


----------



## Kaka (12. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



Kaprifischer1973 schrieb:


> Die Rolle (in meinem Fall die 2000er für eine Palms Molla MLF) gefällt mir für den Preis von ca. € 50,- ganz gut.
> Auch im Hinblick auf die E-Spule.
> 
> Einzig negativ ist mir die Kurbel aufgefallen. Die hat doch etwas Spiel im Gelenk.



Dann hattest Pech. Ich hatte am Samstag einige in der Hand. Und grad das fand ich auch bemerkenswert. Fast alle hatten bombenfest sitzende Kurbeln.


----------



## wienermelange (12. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ganz richtig, genau diese 3 Lager meinte ich. Mehr brauch ne gute Rolle nicht im Inneren um sauber zu laufen.
> 
> Ob ne Rolle lange oder kurz hält, liegt größtenteils am Zweibeiner der sie benutzt, wie/wo er sie einsetzt, pflegt etc.


Du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden, ich habe Dir zwei zusätzliche genannt. Eins auf dem Pinion Gear ("Achse") meinte ich, hattest Du schon genannt.


----------



## geomujo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Du kannst dir auch über den Fachhandel eine andere Kurbel bestellen. Brauchst nur diePart-Nummer von der Kurbel der Rolle, die dir gefällt.

Die Ballistic-Kurbel ist nicht schlecht und kommt gleich mit 2 Lagern daher. Die müssten alle untereinander kompatibel sein bei Daiwa.


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Sie hat minimalstes Spiel. Für eine € 50 Rolle schreckt mich das nicht ab. Ich vergleiche auch mit einer 6 x so teuren Certate. Geht also voll in Ordnung.
Könnte sie auch jederzeit umtauschen da erst wenige Tage alt.


----------



## fischbär (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Hab mir auch eine zugelegt. Positiv ist die Versenkung der Bremse vorn in der Spule. Ansonsten sehe ich aber wenig Unterschied zu einer Spro Passion / Ryobi. Bremse ist nicht versiegelt, Fett außen an der Rolle beim Klappmechanismus des Bügels (wieso isn der außen?), Klappwiderstand ist eher hoch und die Abwurfkante ist gedrehtes, eloxiertes Alu, also auch nicht sonderlich glatt. Für mich ist das eine ganz stinknormale 40 Euro Rolle! Entspricht in etwa dem, was auch Lidl dieses Jahr verkauft hat. Aber so ist die schon ok.


----------



## fischbär (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Habt ihr eigentlich auch so ein leichtes Schleifen beim Kurbeln?


----------



## Bandit_bln (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Ja, aufmachen, Fett rein, zumachen, Ruhe.


----------



## DeralteSack (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Nein. Hab trotzdem nen Tropfen Öl auf die wichtigsten Stellen getan. Dreht leise und gut. Schönes Teil für den Preis.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Ich habe gerade mal eine kleine einige Zeit lang gedreht und begrabbelt,
weil es die einzige Daiwa ist, die bei meinem nächsten Händler als überzeugend Günstigerolle geführt wird. :m

Das doofe Daiwa Twisterbuster Schnurlaufröllchen hat sie ja leider auch, aber das ist quasi zwangsläufig und bedarf erstmal penibler Sauberkeit und Kontrolle, um keine Schnurfräse zu bekommen.

Der Rolleneindruck ist überraschend positiv, wirkt unter drückender Belastung zwar ein bischen zu plastisch und elastisch, aber gerade Getriebelauf und das Gesamtbild sind sehr nett. 
Zu Preisen von 40 bis 50 € endlich mal echte Konkurrenz zu Ecusima/Passion. Shimano und gar DAM setzt die Preise deutlich höher an +20€ , sind erstmal merklich schlechter von Trockenleerkauf und gespürter Getriebefettung her. 

Bischen verdreht gequält habe ich die Ninja ja schon, aber interessant wäre wer die jetzt einige Zeit eingesetzt hat und berichten kann ... #h


----------



## fischbär (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Wie gesagt, ich fische sie als Gummirolle schon eine Weile. An sich ganz gut, was nicht so schön ist, ist dass sie sich relativ schwer drehen lässt, wenn man Widerstand an der Schnur hat und dass sie bei ca. jedem 20. Wurf die Schnur so verdreht, dass sie um den Bügelarm neben dem Schnurlaufröllchen liegt.
Hat das Problem sonst noch wer?


----------



## oskar87 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich fische sie als Gummirolle schon eine Weile. An sich ganz gut, was nicht so schön ist, ist dass sie sich relativ schwer drehen lässt, wenn man Widerstand an der Schnur hat und dass sie bei ca. jedem 20. Wurf die Schnur so verdreht, dass sie um den Bügelarm neben dem Schnurlaufröllchen liegt.
> Hat das Problem sonst noch wer?



Fische jez seit nen paar monaten 3 verschidene Größen der ninja und bin sehr zufrieden, keinerlei probleme...


----------



## loete1970 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

dito, habe die Ninja 3000A und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden. Tolle Rolle für einen guten Preis.


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Moin  fischt wer de 1500er Version?
Sollte für Ul fischen eine DAIWA J-BRAID X8 0.06 reichen mit 4 kg Tragkraft, 
bzw was habt ihr für ne schnur drauf?

Gruss


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> Sollte für Ul fischen eine DAIWA J-BRAID X8 0.06 reichen mit 4 kg Tragkraft



Wenns für ne' echte UL und nicht allzu viel "Rotz" im Wasser ist,langt sie..nur vergiss die 4 kg.

Bei der 0.13 kommste geknotet auf ca.4.5 kg


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Habe mir gerade den Thread von der Daiwa j x8 durchgelesen.
So dolle ist die schnur wirklich nicht.
Der knaller ist das die 0.06er so dick ist wie manch 0.13er.

Besser Plasma 0.08 und 0.10,
oder Power pro 0,20 für nen eur mehr.

Die fische ich seid Jahren und noch nie gerissen

Gruss


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> Besser Plasma 0.08 und 0.10,
> oder Power pro 0,20 für nen eur mehr.
> 
> Die fische ich seid Jahren und noch nie gerissen



Ja,weil beide bei gleicher "Durchmesser" Angabe, unübersehbar dicker als die J sind[emoji6]

Lassen wir doch mal die Kirche im Dorf,'ne real 6 kg tragende Schnur,
ist auf einer UL/L zwar möglich aber Sinnfrei.


----------



## Hänger06 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Habe die EVO in 0,08 bin sehr zufrieden damit 100m langen für 2 Jahre dicke. Die Plasma ist auch toll.

Gruß


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Wobei sich Evo und J aber unterscheiden.Die Evo kannste  quasi mit der "alten" T8 gleichsetzen.

Bei der J dagegen,wist du beim Kauf nach EU Angaben eine unangenehme Überraschung erleben.Da entspricht die 0.13 von der realen Tragkraft und auch vom Sichtvergleich her der 0.10er T8/Evo.

Mal wieder zur Ninja

Könnte einer der Besitzer mal bitte auf die Explosionszeichnung schauen.Sind Achse und Excenterschlitten ein komplettes Bauteil?

Musste das nämlich bei meiner 2500er Freams feststellen.Würde mich wundern,wenn es bei der Ninja anders wäre.

Heisst bei der Freams,das man das Hauptrad ohne rausnehmen von Sperrkäfig und Pinion nicht (!) rausbekommt.


----------



## SaiLee (7. August 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Hab die Explosionszeichnung hier. Darf man die hochladen?
Hast mal n Beispiel wie ein Exzenterschlitten aussieht? Find auf der Zeichnung nichts was dazu passt. Main Shaft und pinion hab ich.


----------



## Angorafrosch (19. September 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Ich habe das 2500er Modell seit Mai auf meiner Allrounggerte (2009er Shimano Forcemaster). Bisher ohne Probleme. Selbst einen 50 cm Wels konnte ich damit aus dem Dickicht am Plattensee holen, ebenso eine 38er Schleie. Die Rolle läuft sauber und rund selbst nach 1 Woche an der Adria (ohne nennenswerte Fänge). Für den Preis kann man kaum mehr erwarten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. September 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Eignet sie sich gut zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht und co? Suche noch ne Spinnrolle.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. September 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Das hängt von den dafür angepeilten Ködern ab.

Bei Ködern die ordentlich Druck  machen,würde ich auf die  Verwindungssteifere Exceler oder Legalis zurückgreifen.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Ich hab auch die Ninja in der 1500er Version.

Angel sonst mit meiner 2500er Stradic auf Zander.
War aber auf der Suche nach einer günstigen kleinen Rolle zum Forellen- und Barschangeln und bin durch mehrere Empfehlungen auf die Ninja gekommen.

Hab mir dann eine zum testen gekauft (für 37,- inklusive Ersatzspule und Versand kann man das ruhig mal probieren) und war für den Preis sehr überrascht!

Rolle läuft absolut rund, spult gut auf, Bremse läuft ruckelfrei ab (auch zum Start, was bei vielen günstigen Modellen nicht der Fall ist).

Hab die 1500er jetzt 3x -  2 sind fest auf meinen Forellenkombos installiert und eine ist an meiner Barschrute.


Bin für den Preis  - knapp 40,- Euro im Netz - mehr als zufrieden. Hätte nicht gedacht, das man für so wenig Geld, so viel gutes bekommt.

Selbstverständlich kommt sie nicht an meine Stradic ran - aber das sind preislich auch wieder Unterschiede und der Vergleich wäre definitiv unfair.

Aber im Preissegment bis 50 Euro landet sie garantiert auf den oberen Plätzen - da kann man nichts verkehrt machen!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. September 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das hängt von den dafür angepeilten Ködern ab.
> 
> Bei Ködern die ordentlich Druck machen,würde ich auf die Verwindungssteifere Exceler oder Legalis zurückgreifen.



Spinner, Blinker, Gummifische und Wobbler. Keine übergroßen Köder.


----------



## Faulenzer21 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Habe die Ninja jetzt 2 mal (2000 und 3000) ein Jahr lang in intensiveren Gebrauch. Die 2000er auf einer M-Barschcombo und die 3000er auf einer Schwereren Gufirute. Die 3000er lief anfangs super lies aber sehr schnell zu wünschen übrig. Seit letzter Woche entwickelte sie ein großes Spiel in der Kurbel und man hört mittlerweile auch schon langsam die Lager knacken. 
Die 2000er hielt insgesamt länger aber fängt jetzt auch ganz langsam wie ihre große Schwester an. Für die anfänglich 50€ hat sie ihren Dienst getan, von der 3000er bin ich aber enttäuscht. Ich werde mir jetzt wieder höherpreisige Rollen ala Stradic oder Ballistic anschaffen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. September 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



Faulenzer21 schrieb:


> und die 3000er auf einer Schwereren Gufirute.



Definiere bitte mal "schwerere" bzw mit welchen Gewichten wurde die regelmässig belastet?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



Faulenzer21 schrieb:


> und die 3000er auf einer Schwereren Gufirute. Die 3000er lief anfangs super lies aber sehr schnell zu wünschen übrig.


Die Rolle und Größe ist auch nicht wirklich passend zu einer schweren Rute u. Köderarbeit, schon gar nicht bei Hängern in Kanalsteinen. Eher passend und auch günstig wäre sowas wie Penn Slammer.

Die Daiwas sind nicht megastabil gebaut, selbst die Hardbody-Z Schwestern möchte ich als leicht gebaute Rollentypen sehen, sehr schön bei leichten Anwendungen und im Ernstfall gute Reserven durch die Getriebebauart. 
Die Werkschmierung ist bei allen meinen Rollen quasi sofort durchgekurbelt unter einiger Last, und danach kommt sofort der Verschleiß. :g


----------



## Faulenzer21 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Naja schwer ist jetzt vielleicht übertrieben aber es wurden höchstens 15gr. Jigs mit 12cm Gufis gefischt, meist jedoch nur 10gr. Hänger geb es auch nicht viele... Und ich finde, das sollte man von einer 3000er Daiwa auch erwarten können. Will sie ja nicht schlecht machen, sie lief ja super. Nun taugt sie mir als Spinnrolle nicht mehr und kommt auf ne Ansitzrute.


----------



## pike van dijk (21. September 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

servus.


weiss einer von euch wo ich für die 1003er ne ersatzkurbel herbekomme.

es passen auch die von grösseren modellen. jedoch hat die lütte nen kleineren(besseren) knob.
finde nichts im netz und wäre dankbar für tipps.

merci.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. September 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Kannste bei jedem örtlichen Händler bestellen lassen. So frei wirste die ansonsten nicht bekommen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. September 2017)

...


----------



## Angorafrosch (3. November 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

So, nun mal n kleines Update: Ich habe meine 2500er jetzt eine Saison drauf und ca 30 Tage damit gefischt. Sowohl in Süß- wie in Salzwasser. Mittlerweile zeigt sich ein leichtes Spiel an der Kurbelachse. Nicht viel, maximal 0,5 mm. Das ist beim einkurbeln nicht spürbar, nur wenn man an der Kurbel rumwackelt spürt man es. 
Ich muss aber auch gestehen das ich ihr nicht sonderlich viel Pflege angedeihen ließ. Okay, meine Shimano Nexave 4500 von 2009 hat bis jetzt ohne spürbare Verschleiserscheinungen durchgehalten, aber das ist ja auch ne andere Liga.
Somit kann ich sagen das die Ninja für den Preis einfach der Hammer ist.


----------



## Allround-Angler (3. November 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Ich habe meine 2500er jetzt eine Saison drauf und ca 30 Tage damit gefischt.... Mittlerweile zeigt sich ein leichtes Spiel an der Kurbelachse. Nicht viel, maximal 0,5 mm. Das ist beim einkurbeln nicht spürbar, nur wenn man an der Kurbel rumwackelt spürt man es.



Nur 30 Tage damit gefischt und ein Spiel an der Kurbelachse?
Das wäre mir selbst für den Preis viel zu früh.
Oder hast Du die Rolle richtig hart rangenommen?


----------



## Angorafrosch (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Die hat schon gut arbeiten müssen. Hab n paar Schleien aus dem Kraut gekurbelt, einige Grundeln aus ihren Verstecken in der Adria befreit und hier und da auch einige Hänger im Schilf/Kraut/Steinpackung.


----------



## hecht99 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Das sind doch noch keine harten Bedingungen. Nach 30 Tagen Ansitzangeln sollte eine Rolle im 50Euro Bereich +- noch sein wie am ersten Tag. Bei 30 kompletten Tagen Spinnfischen mit schwereren Ködern ließe ich mir das vielleicht grad noch eingehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Das sind doch noch keine harten Bedingungen. Nach 30 Tagen Ansitzangeln sollte eine Rolle im 50Euro Bereich +- noch sein wie am ersten Tag. Bei 30 kompletten Tagen Spinnfischen mit schwereren Ködern ließe ich mir das vielleicht grad noch eingehen...


naja, je nachdem wie man da vorgeht, verzeihen das auch teure Rollen nicht:


Angorafrosch schrieb:


> und hier und da auch einige Hänger im Schilf/Kraut/Steinpackung.


----------



## Sicmatron (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Was die Rolle nicht abkann ist ein Wasserbad ohne anständige Trocknung. Meine knirscht jedenfalls nur noch so vor sich hin und ich müsste mal die Lager wechseln.


----------



## Angorafrosch (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, je nachdem wie man da vorgeht, verzeihen das auch teure Rollen nicht:




da hat er wohl recht. zumal ich vom 2g wobbler bis 60g GuFi so ziemlich alles mit der kleinen Ninja "verarbeitet" habe und mal ehrlich: Hab ja geschrieben dass man das Spiel beim Kurbeln nicht spürt -> weil sehr gering. Außerdem ist das Material sicher nicht so hochwertig wie z.B. bei meiner Penn Slammer - die natürlich auch preislich in einer anderen Liga spielt.
Für ne Allroundrolle find ich die Ninja voll ausreichend und würde sie wieder kaufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



Sicmatron schrieb:


> Was die Rolle nicht abkann ist ein Wasserbad ohne anständige Trocknung. Meine knirscht jedenfalls nur noch so vor sich hin und ich müsste mal die Lager wechseln.


Wenn knirscht und knarrzt, ist das vornehmlich das One-Way Sperrlager unter dem Rotor, das zieht Rost quasi an wie ein Magnet und ist infiziert nach einmal ein bischen schon.
Und das ist ab Werk kaum mit irgendetwas wie Fett nach oben geschützt, und die Einsickerspalte wirkt wie Löschpapier.
Trocknen tut da auch nichts in der Spalte oder drumrum im Lagerungshohlraum, ohne dass man den Rotor abnimmt und das Lager freilegt.

Allerdings ist das nicht als Ersatzteil erhältlich #q, aber unverzichtbar für die Rolle. #q 
D.h. eigentlich Totalschaden .... |rolleyes

Ich habe einen solchen Fall mit einer Legalis (einmal kurz am Ufer ins Wasser gerutscht für vlt. 40Sek),  Rücksendung zum Bode nach Telefonaten, wo sich jetzt aber auch nichts mehr tut ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Hab mal ein Video gesucht was die Sachlage zeigt (Ton kann man ruhig ausmachen ):

Hier bei Zeitstand 05:31 genau zu sehen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbihvIB4J1k
davor bei 4:54 zerlegt, die beiden Teile Sperrlager und die Stahlhülse zwischen Sperrlager und Pinion-Gear (Messing) sind quasi hochgradig rostend, schon im Kontakt mit saubersten Süßwasser. 
Und die herausstehende Hülse wirkt wie ein Wassereinlass ...

Das "*Einsickerproblem*" betrifft neben Ninja also auch Legalis, Exceler und nach Einsicht in einem Video wenigstens auch die BG.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Wenn die an den Teilen trocken laufen auch kein Wunder.
Ist heute leider fast überall üblich, die quasi trocken ab Werk zu verkaufen.
Kurbelt sich ja besonders schön, worauf die Kundschaft direkt anspringt.
Genauso sieht man immer wieder, wie dieses Rücksperrlager ab Werk mit recht zähem Fett versehen wird.
Im Sommer alles supi, aber wehe es wird mal kälter.
Dann sperrt das Ding nur noch sporadisch oder auch gar nicht mehr.

Als Ersatzteil ist das sicherlich schon erhältlich..sind schließlich auch nur standardisierte Bauteile wie Kugellager auch.
Müßte man halt mal genauer ausmessen.
Immerhin werden die Rollen ja auch noch gebaut, da sollte es also auch von Daiwa noch Teile geben.
Die Kosten die dabei entstehen sind natürlich ne andre Kiste..das müßte man dann schon abwägen ob es noch Sinn macht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Als Ersatzteil ist das sicherlich schon erhältlich..sind schließlich auch nur standardisierte Bauteile wie Kugellager auch.


Allgemeine Industrieware wäre eine Lösung, kommt man als Kleinstkunde aber auch nicht mehr wirklich ran, und ob das Spezialteile sind mit z.B. Eingriff Rücklaufsperrenschaltung, Form usw., weiß ich momentan auch nicht.
Z.B. sind die in den Daiwas gar nicht mehr direkt durch verschraubt, sondern haben nur eine Haltedoppelnocke, sitzen quasi locker darin. 

Das hat mit den alten Schätzchen ala Silver nichts mehr gemein.




Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Immerhin werden die Rollen ja auch noch gebaut, da sollte es also auch von Daiwa noch Teile geben.


Die Aussage vom Handel ist definitiv, es gibt keine mehr und selbst E-Spulen sind wohl noch in Kataloglisten, aber nicht real erhältlich.
E-Teile ist wohl vorbei, endgültig dem Mammon des maximierten letzten Cents geopfert. Gibt nur den Gesamtaustausch.

Kostenmäßig steht man sich bei Rollen mit den gelieferten 2 Spulen gar nicht so schlecht, wenn man den Rollenpreis als Preis für 2 E-Spulen sieht.  Und damit nur ca. 60% pro E-Spule gegenüber den angeblichen E-Spulen+Preisen, die körperlich aber auch keiner mehr gesehen hat.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Da haben uns die Amis einiges vorraus. Ersatzteilversorgung ist dort kein Thema.
Macht natürlich kaum Sinn für uns von dort zu importieren, wenn die Versandkosten zw. 15-45€ liegen.
Da kann man auch gleich neu kaufen.

Evtl. geht aber was aus Skandinavien, soweit mir bekannt ist dort das größte Teilecenter in Europa.
Muß ich die Tage mal erudieren.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


Hier mal ne Seite wo sehr viele Rollenhersteller ihre One-Way-Clutches einkaufen.
Da find ich auf Anhieb verbaute Teile von Daiwa, Ryobi und diverse Reseller wie Cormoran/Balzer etc. wieder.

http://www.tradekorea.com/product/detail/P608220/EWC1012.html


----------



## Andre´ (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Hi Leute , ich werde mir wohl noch 2 kleine Rollen zum Pickern zulegen, was würdet ihr empfehlen, die Ninja oder diese Repta hier ? 

https://www.gerlinger.de/world-fishing-tackle-rolle-repta


----------



## MarcinD (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



Andre´ schrieb:


> Hi Leute , ich werde mir wohl noch 2 kleine Rollen zum Pickern zulegen, was würdet ihr empfehlen, die Ninja oder diese Repta hier ?
> 
> https://www.gerlinger.de/world-fishing-tackle-rolle-repta



Empfehlen kann ich Dir leider nix, weil ich mit der Rolle noch nicht am Wasser war. Ich hab mir die Repta geholt und bin vom ersten Anfassen sehr begeistert. Leicht und doch robust und stabil. Am Wasser habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht, weil die Schnur noch nicht da ist. Hier noch ein paar Detailfotos.

Ich habe die auch von Gerlinger und hab noch den Nikolausbonus von 15% mitgenommen. Also glaube 37,11 € inkl. Versand.


----------



## Peter_Piper (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



Andre´ schrieb:


> Hi Leute , ich werde mir wohl noch 2 kleine Rollen zum Pickern zulegen, was würdet ihr empfehlen, die Ninja oder diese Repta hier ?
> 
> https://www.gerlinger.de/world-fishing-tackle-rolle-repta


Hallo André,
die Repta ist ne gute Rolle. Würde ich der Ninja vorziehen. In welcher Größe wolltest du sie holen? Die 800er ist nämlich ziemlich klein.


----------



## MarcinD (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Wenn die Rolle nicht die ganze Zeit in der Hand ist, wie beim Spinnfischen, würde ich zur 5000er raten. Kostet genauso viel und die 3000er ist auch schon recht handlich.


----------



## Andre´ (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Die 800 würde reichen ist nur zum Pickern im Nahbereich. Danke für die Antworten und Photos#h


----------



## SKYY (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Moin,
kann mir mal vielleicht jemand den Unterschied zwischen den x000 Modellen und den x012 Modellen erklären der Ninja? Dachte die 12er haben einfach eine kleinere Spule, was mir bei geflochtener ausreichen würde. Aber die sind trotz weniger Fassung dann auch schwerer? Heißt das, die haben eine gleichgroße Spule wie die x000er, sind aber innen dicker, dadurch weniger Platz und mehr verbautes Material --> mehr Gewicht?

Dachte an eine 4000er fürs Spinnfischen/Faulenzen, aber dann ist vielleicht ne 4012 sogar noch besser, brauch ich weniger Füllschnur?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



SKYY schrieb:


> Heißt das, die haben eine gleichgroße Spule wie die x000er, sind aber innen dicker, dadurch weniger Platz und mehr verbautes Material --> mehr Gewicht?


Der Spulenkern ist erheblich dicker, deswegen etwas schwerer durch mehr Alu, und beabsichtigt weniger Schnurfassung. 
Ich meide solche Modelle, außer sie wären sehr günstig zu haben, denn ich wickle gerne Monofil unter und habe da noch sowas wie eine "Lauf um die Buhne rum lockere Leine Reserve" drunter ,und schwerer wirds so auch nicht. 

Die flachen "X012er" sind mehr was für die faulen Leute, die nicht unterfüttern wollen.


----------



## SKYY (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Spulenkern ist erheblich dicker, deswegen etwas schwerer durch mehr Alu, und beabsichtigt weniger Schnurfassung.
> Ich meide solche Modelle, außer sie wären sehr günstig zu haben, denn ich wickle gerne Monofil unter und habe da noch sowas wie eine "Lauf um die Buhne rum lockere Leine Reserve" drunter ,und schwerer wirds so auch nicht.
> 
> Die flachen "X012er" sind mehr was für die faulen Leute, die nicht unterfüttern wollen.



Ah ok, also wie ich dachte. Bei mir gehts darum, dass das 4000 und 4012 Modell gleich viel kosten und das 4000er aktuell auch ausverkauft ist und ich sie ja für meine Spinnrute nutzen möchte. Darauf sollen 140 Meter Geflochtene 0,12mm Daiwa Tournament 8x und darunter dann was halt noch nötig ist. Da die 4012er trotzdem noch 195m/0.27 fasst, werde ich trotzdem noch gut unterfüttern müssen denke ich mal, deswegen passt die 4012 für mich glaube ganz gut oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*

Bei der Daiwa Schnur sollte es passen, bei anderen wie Powerline Powerpro Sigma wäre ich skeptisch, weil die schon mal 200% Durchmesser haben können! :q


----------



## Shura (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Ninja - wirklich so ein Preiswunder?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die flachen "X012er" sind mehr was für die faulen Leute, die nicht unterfüttern wollen.



Pff, also echt xD

Von mir aus könnten die Spulen noch viel flacher sein! So faul bin ich. :m


----------

